
Have you heard the one about Apple’s data center? - evo_9
http://www.cringely.com/2011/06/have-you-heard-the-one-about-apples-data-center/
======
gvb
"Maybe the Olympics isn’t a good comparison, but where [IBM's Special Events
Web Service] has 2000 square feet, Apple has one million square feet — 500
times as much."

How about "data center" is just a cover story, and the real purpose of the
building is manufacturing? The big (water) tank would make more sense for a
manufacturing facility than a data center (Cringely's speculation of diesel
doesn't make sense - it is _awfully large_ for diesel).

Some aerial footage: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDXSSi1qStA> The end of
the building nearest the helicopter looks like a loading dock for semis.

Overhead imagery of the completed building:
[http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/06/01/apples-new-data-
cente...](http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/06/01/apples-new-data-center-is-
visible-at-last-from-space/) There is very little parking - that hurts the
manufacturing theory (unless it is highly automated...).

~~~
rachelbythebay
Wouldn't you want a large amount of on-site water to drive your cooling loops
in the event local utilities break down?

